# Word of the Day



## Copyright

It's probably just me, but I dislike "Word of the Day" – not just on WordReference, but everywhere.  

On WR, I do my best to ignore it, but whenever I check for previous threads or dictionary definitions, there's the blue box, asking me to subscribe. The unfortunate thing is that there's no check box for "Don't ever show me this again because it takes up too much screen real estate on my iPhone and iPad" – there's only a Subscribe! clicker with an email box above it. 

It would be nice to be able to turn this feature off permanently.


----------



## mkellogg

This Word of the Day isn't even aimed at native speakers like yourself.

I hadn't planned on that hovering "ad" to be there for too long, but we might give it an X to click on to get it to go away.


----------



## Copyright

That would be lovely, Mike. My problem with it is screen real estate, as I mentioned.


----------



## Language Hound

mkellogg said:


> ...we might give it an X to click on to get it to go away.


That would be nice.  I find it distracting.


----------



## velisarius

I like the word of the day feature, I think it's very nicely presented. Are there plans for it to be extended to any other languages? I would subscribe to that.


----------



## Copyright

velisarius said:


> I like the word of the day feature, I think it's very nicely presented.


Like a waiter asking if you'd like to order a drink ... every time he comes to your table.


----------



## velisarius

OK I find it a _bit_ annoying because it catches my eye even though I know it's there. I meant that the contents are nicely presented. The illustration is a useful_ aide-memoire _and the explanations are good. I hope we are getting enthusiastic feedback from learners.


----------



## Copyright

Yes, the contents are nice ... now that I've actually clicked one and had a look. It's the tiny billboard that's a bit of a gnat.


----------



## Silver

I wonder if the example sentences below the "word of the day" are natural or just some sentences from unreliable sources? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Copyright

You're on WordReference – no one is picking sentences from "unreliable sources." 

If you ever doubt them, you can ask in the English Only forum, but I just checked today's word – wholeheartedly – and the three sentences are fine. Keep in mind that some sentences will be found more often in writing than speech, and some sentences may be better suited for formal or casual contexts.


----------



## Silver

Thanks a lot, Copy.


----------



## perpend

velisarius said:


> I like the word of the day feature, I think it's very nicely presented. Are there plans for it to be extended to any other languages? I would subscribe to that.



A word of the day is like having an apple a day, when presented well, even if from a student.

A welcome feature, for me.


----------



## merquiades

I love the new feature and hope it can be extended to other languages soon.  Personally I actually like the reminder.  I prefer that to getting an email.  I don't know what it looks like on a cell/smartphone but on my computer it's just conveniently in the lower left corner.  Maybe the problem can be solved by clicking it away for those that don't care for the feature versus leaving it for those who want it to stay.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am glad the Word is getting a good reception.   We are trying to get as much figured out now before we expand to other languages and other proficiency levels.

Merquiades, we are working on a smartphone app for this that will provide notifications.  I hope to have it ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Copyright

Hi Mike ... huge thanks for the X on the box.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Language Hound

Hi, Mike!

Thank you so much for adding the X.
I now just click on it to close the box and reclaim my screen.


----------



## Copyright

And you only have to click it once to make it stay away forever.


----------



## Language Hound

I didn't realize that, but now that I think of it, the box has not reappeared since I clicked on the X.


----------



## xuliang

Hi, all. May I know where "word of the day" is. I would be interested in it, but haven't found it. Thank you.

By the way, is there an application I can have in my mobile to see "English Only" forum more conveniently? I entered the forum by entering the site address, but it was not so convenient.

Thank you.


----------



## Copyright

If you enter a word in the Search box and then hit Enter, it should appear as a small blue box and you can subscribe. 

I don't know about a mobile app, but someone else will, I'm sure.


----------



## Silver

xuliang said:


> Hi, all. May I know where "word of the day" is. I would be interested in it, but haven't found it. Thank you.
> 
> By the way, is there an application I can have in my mobile to see "English Only" forum more conveniently? I entered the forum by entering the site address, but it was not so convenient.
> 
> Thank you.



Bingo! WR does have an APP for cellphone users. So, do you use Android or APPSTORE, whichever you use, you are going to download it in either of those stores. Try "Wordreference" to see whether you can find it.


----------



## xuliang

Hi, Silver. Thank you.  I use Android.  I only found "WR dictionary" in a Chinese application center.  I prefer the forum, "English Only Forum".

I am wondering why WR dose not make it public on the website, so that someone can download it.


----------



## Silver

You can try download the "WR dictionary" and see whether you can see our forum. It's based on the system of an online dictionary.

I believe Mike was meticulous when programmed this APP, trust me. You first can only see a dictionary then you can use "ask in the forum" link.

Try and report it to me.


----------



## xuliang

I found it now. Thank you very much.  It will be very useful when I don't want to turn on my computer.


----------



## Silver

You're very welcome, my friend.

You know, I use it all the time, yes, it's convenient, but be careful when you ask questions. It's a bit complicated or annoying for us to underline a phrase or word; the screen to too small and sometimes the keyboard disappears.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

perpend said:


> A word of the day is like having an apple a day, when presented well, even if from a student.



Except, of course, if you are allergic to, or even simply don't like, apples...


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello, this morning I noticed there isn't the word of the day.


----------



## bloom221

Does anyone know what happened with this? I liked the idea.


----------



## swift

Hi,

WordReference’s WOTD was suspended for the holidays.  A nice note was sent to all subscribers on December 18 → _Word of the Day Suspended for the Holidays_. But don’t worry, it will be back!

Regards,


swift


----------



## a_menudo

Has the Word of the Day been resumed? The holidays are over and I'm still not getting anything.  Does anyone?


----------



## bloom221

a_menudo said:


> Has the Word of the Day been resumed? The holidays are over and I'm still not getting anything.  Does anyone?



We'll have to wait until late this month 



> As the end of the year approaches, we wanted to thank you for reading Word of the Day! We are excited about this new project and are very grateful for your support. We hope you will enjoy the holidays with your families and that past Words of the Day will come in handy if you have the opportunity to speak English. Meanwhile, we will be taking a short break from Word of the Day while we work out some technical issues. *In late January*, we will return with a new set of words and an improved app. We will also be launching an English Word of the Day for beginners.


----------



## wildan1

The word of the day: patience .


----------



## Hector9

I think the word of the day should have an automatic translation to other languages just by pressing a button or the word itself (English to Spanish could be the first trial language). 

Maybe it could show a few examples as well (the ones from the online WR dictionary which give context to the word).

I hope mike add it to the upcoming new app after his vacation.


----------



## bloom221

Any news on this? Shouldn't it be back by now?


----------



## Cagey

It is back. I got one on Feb 4 and one today.  (I may have received more and lost track of them.)

Maybe you should check your spam filter, to see whether it is being sent to the wrong place.


----------



## perpend

How would it be being sent to the wrong place? 

You can set up a Spam box on WR?


----------



## Cagey

No, the Word-a-Day comes by email.  Sometimes the email systems mistake WR notifications for spam.
*
Added*: I can't find the invitation to sign up.  I beleve it was on the definition page.


----------



## perpend

Oh. Good to know.


----------



## Gemmenita

Copyright said:


> If you enter a word in the Search box and then hit Enter, it should appear as *a small blue box *and you can subscribe.(...)





velisarius said:


> (...) Are there plans for it to be extended to *any other languages*? I would subscribe to that.



Hi all,

I just found out this wonderful feature!
But I don't see any small blue box or any link to access it!

Here I have 2 questions:

1. How can I subscribe to the 'Word of the day'?
2. Like velisarius, I would like to know whether this feature could be extended to other languages too?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

The Word of the Day is transitioning into a new form since email wasn't working very well for us. You should see it here within a few weeks.

Other languages? Yes! But not until we can make the English one successful.


----------



## Gemmenita

Thank you very much, Mike!


----------



## Ppja

The Former format of "Word of the day" was much better, no need to surf into the web.

Before this change just a quick look was enough for learning...

Thanks for the efforts.


----------



## velisarius

I just noticed today's "word of the day" (intermediate) - "wind", illustrated by a nice shot of a series of wind turbines. I think it's confusing though to include information about the verb "*wind", which after all has nothing to do with "the wind" and might confuse learners.

If this is normal practice, should the feature have a new title: _Homophones of the Day_?

Edit:* I meant of course the verb _wind  /waɪnd/,  _as in _She can wind him round her little finger._


----------



## Shiroiookami

That's right. Wind turbines may well indicate that there is wind for the name "wind" but it should also be considered that the verb "to wind" does not have the same meaning at all.
In fact, the verb "to wind" means: "to wrap / to roll", "to date back", "to snake / to weave" which have nothing in common with the verb " To blow / to breathe out ".


----------



## mkellogg

velisarius said:


> I think it's confusing though to include information about the verb "*wind"


I haven't looked at today's "word", but I think it is best to at least mention the homophone. "Don't confuse "the wind" with "to wind".  Fully explaining both in one email? That would probably be OK, as long as it was explained well.


----------



## DearPrudence

As a learner of English, I think it is great to have many different senses of the word and I would find it quite a shame to leave out some.
In this case, it is explained clearly that the sense is unrelated and the pronunciation different so I really don't think it is a problem, quite the opposite, very precious!


----------



## velisarius

It looked like such a good idea when it was introduced, but who comes up with the examples of usage? How can a learner trust it when it comes up with collocations no native speaker here has ever heard of?

Please see this recent thread:
Cat, creep, food


----------



## merquiades

Where do you find the Word of the Day now?  At some point it disappeared from my forum page so I thought it had been discontinued.

Edit:   I found it!  I realized you have to go on the English dictionary page and the link is to the right.

I checked it out.  The words and the examples seem fine to me. Nothing particularly surprising.

I would just reiterate my hope and desire from 2015 that this feature be extended to other languages.


----------



## Myridon

We recently had a long discussion on English Only because one of the Word of the Days said that "creepy" was a "good word to use" for a cat that was begging for food (acting servile).


----------



## DearPrudence

Myridon said:


> We recently had a long discussion on English Only because one of the Word of the Days said that "creepy" was a "good word to use" for a cat that was begging for food (acting servile).


Yes, this is what velisarius linked to 


velisarius said:


> [...] Please see this recent thread:
> Cat, creep, food


----------

